# Interview with A. Cherdantsev, Ex. Director Raketa Watches



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear friends,

It is my pleasure to announce to you that I have just posted an interview with Anatolii Aleksandrovich Cherdantsev, Executive Director of Raketa Watches, on my website.

The interview gives very interesting details about the history of the giant of Soviet watchmaking which Raketa was for many decades, about the history of Raketa movements in general, and about Raketa 24 hour models in particular.

I hope that you enjoy this.

Kind regards,

Andrei


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice interview, it was indeed nice to do a bit of reading about the Raketa :-!


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks!

Yes, Raketas are, I think, the most under-rated 24 hour watches out there. I own several Raketas and I find them terrific. *Never* had any problem with a Raketa - never. Sure, some of them (but not all!) do look a little old fashioned, but you get a lot of watch for an ubeatable price, I think.

Cheers!


----------



## Oldheritage (Jan 3, 2009)

I only have a 12 hour gilt model from them, but I'm very impressed with it and will certainly buy a 24 hour watch from them soon. This interview only made the itch worse :-d


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

Check out my website for some of their recent models. One, in particular, the Pilot1 is absolutely fantastic:










This is one of the best 24 hour dials I have ever seen.

And I can tell you that I know that Craig at Russia2all.com will soon offer this model in a limited series (100) *specially made* for Detente Watches. It will have a *Titanium Nitrate plated case and bracelet*!! b-)

Keep an eye on his website or, better, sign up for his newsletter for the best price.

HTH


----------



## philden (Jun 1, 2007)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a great 24 hour watch.
I love it when the hour hand references a clear 24 hour dial and the minute hand (longer) references a minute track on the outside. Very clear.
Is the outside track an inner movable bezel or static?


----------



## Dr Watchmaker (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you very much, Andrei. Why not to post this in Russian watches forum?


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

@Dennis Smith: the outside track is static. There are some Raketas which have a rotating time zone bezels, as do some Sturmanskie. HTH.

@Dr Watchmaker: let's just say that I have given up on the Russian forum on WUS.

Cheers!


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Very good interview. Thanks for all the excellent information.


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------



## joe band (May 31, 2008)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Check out my website for some of their recent models. One, in particular, the Pilot1 is absolutely fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have this watch and can vouch for it, it is really great. it convinced me to buy a vintage raketa world time, which is also a great watch.


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Hi Joe
I too really like the look of this watch. Was wondering if you could answer a couple of questions...
Are the numbers lumed or just an interesting blue/green?
Is the watch water resistant?

Thanks


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

nz_Fuzzy said:


> Hi Joe
> I too really like the look of this watch. Was wondering if you could answer a couple of questions...
> Are the numbers lumed or just an interesting blue/green?
> Is the watch water resistant?
> ...


I can only tell you about the one I have:

Mine is lumed, but very weakly. I would just call that an "interesting blue/green".
The water resistance of this watch is only a splash resistance.

Remember that this model sells for about 50 bucks...

HTH


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

Cheers Andre

I think I'll have to keep aiming for another aviator (like your avatar but stainless)


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

The luming on Aviators is top-quality, you will love them. And their water resistance is either 3 or 5 ATM - way better than Raketas. Generally, Volmax watches (Aviator and Sturmanskie) have a "quality feel" to them which makes them, IMHO, the best Russian watches out there. Cheers!


----------



## nz_Fuzzy (May 27, 2007)

I did indeed love my 3ATM Aviator. Unfortunately the stem fell out and it has disappeared into the abyss of Russian Souvenirs/Frank Spar. :-| It's been gone over 18 months now o|

I am really missing my 24h and am looking seriously again to get something at the lower price end that is sturdy. Have seen the 5ATM advertised as having a screw crown so hopefully this will protect me from breaking the crown again.

I work as a paramedic and need something that will handle the knocks and be easy to clean. Occasionally gloves snag on the crown when removing them, so I think the screw option will be safer.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

I've posted these before, but still love 'em! Here are a few of my Raketas, including the very rare yellow Pilot variant:


----------



## Andrei Raevsky (Mar 14, 2009)

See your yellow-dialed pocket watch on the "other" forum convinced me to get one, which I did. I love it! Thanks for the great pics and for the pointer.

Cheer!


----------



## raketawatches (Feb 21, 2010)

sodiac said:


> i've posted these before, but still love 'em! Here are a few of my raketas, including the very rare yellow pilot variant:


these are fake((((((((((


----------



## dlotus205 (Apr 27, 2011)

Andrei Raevsky said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is my pleasure to announce to you that I have just posted an interview with Anatolii Aleksandrovich Cherdantsev, Executive Director of Raketa Watches, on my website.
> 
> ...


Very nice interview! I think it's very useful for me. Many thanks

Keep posting like this.


----------



## pcke2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

the only thing I don't like about the Soviet-era Raketa 24 hrs is they don't have an stainless steel case


----------

